# snowboard damage



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

yooooooo,

recently hit a rail and ate it hard. long story short i took a chunk out of the bottom, its not that deep (cant see wood or anything) but it does look gnar, should i take it to sport chalet or something and get them to fix up my board? and if so do you guys know how much that usually costs?

thanks a lot for any and all help
colortv


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

You can ask a shop. It's a 15 min job with P-tex IF it is only the base gouged. If it has done anything to the metal rail edge then you are in for alot more. My son has had such issues riding in the trees. It has been from free, to $20.




colortv said:


> yooooooo,
> 
> recently hit a rail and ate it hard. long story short i took a chunk out of the bottom, its not that deep (cant see wood or anything) but it does look gnar, should i take it to sport chalet or something and get them to fix up my board? and if so do you guys know how much that usually costs?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

sweet. both of you guys thanks. i think im gonna take it to a local shop and get a bit of ptex on it. i was lookin at some repair kits, like the one ball jay kits, and they look like a good investment. either way thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

My Burton Bullet took a nasty hit that bent the whole edge in along with the base and the core about 1-2 cm. I took it to my local shop and they made it as good as new for $20


----------

